# Dogbreath call came today!



## MaxxisHntr

Well my dogbreath rip-em rabbit call came today! I really like it! It is really small but really loud. All metal construction except for the reed. Cant beat the price it was only $16 shipped! I have actually been able to call suprisingly well with it for my first open reed. Now i just need to go call some coyotes!


----------



## youngdon

Good luck with it.


----------



## Predatorhunter

Good luck with your new call. Let us know how it works and remember we always like pictures.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

All his calls are top notch________sb


----------



## bones44

MaxxisHntr said:


> Well my dogbreath rip-em rabbit call came today! I really like it! It is really small but really loud. All metal construction except for the reed. Cant beat the price it was only $16 shipped! I have actually been able to call suprisingly well with it for my first open reed. Now i just need to go call some coyotes!


I told you that you would like it. Just went to a small get together with Todd the other day. He put on a demonstration using his calls. He's a great guy and very helpful. If you like the rabbit in distress you'll really like the howler, it's one of the easiest and sweetest sounding calls I've ever used. Good luck and stay safe !! Tom:getrdone:


----------



## Helmet_S

who makes these calls and where can I check them out at? I am always interested in checking out different calls.


----------



## bones44

Helmet_S said:


> who makes these calls and where can I check them out at? I am always interested in checking out different calls.


 They're made by Todd Sullivan from Michigan. Just Google Dogbreath Coyote calls. He has a free downloadable guide and sample videos of his calls. Very helpful guy. Just trying to support the local economy around here. You can also find him on Michigan predator hunting forum. Good luck !! Tom


----------



## ReidRH

Here is the Link.. 


> *dogbreath*predator*calls*.com


----------



## youngdon

Linky no worky....

www.dogbreathpredatorcalls.com


----------



## ThisDankness

Just ordered mine! Super stoked to get them in the mail!


----------



## fr3db3ar

Todd makes some nice calls and is very supportive of the community.


----------



## Honkers53

goodluck with it..their sweet....


----------



## jimmy shutt

Getting ready for S.C. and practicing with the set of three Ultimate Coyote Call Pack, there was a issue with my payment when I did it on line. Todd called me and spent time on the phone just talking hunting, I reordered got the free guide and the the book he sells. Great guy and knowledgeable information, now that I found this site it has helped me x20. Looking forward to getting lucky and hope to pick up some calls from the members here.

I do not have the howler down just yet but working on it. The open reed and close reed rabbit distress calls are sweetness.

Maybe get to send a 80 grn Ballistic Tip down range!


----------



## Rick Howard

Jimmy in my experience watching new callers, they tend to blow too hard. Practice letting out the air at out a steady rate from down deep. More like taking a deep breath and a sigh. Then you are halfway there and the rest will fall into place. It also helps to hear what you are mimicking in your head. Listen to some recordings in the download section here and on the web.


----------



## olsonfia

Remember to breathe too lol. I don't know how many times I forced myself out of breath callin. Always got to get that last bit in I guess lol. It sounds silly but I get concentrated on what the call is doin and keepin my eyes peeled I end up not thinkin bout stoppin and breathin I guess. Still a rookie with the hand calls


----------



## Rick Howard

Olson that is a good point. I have practiced taking a breath in through my mouth between screams. This helps a couple things. One being what your point is but, two it helps keep your mouth and the call free of moisture.


----------



## jimmy shutt

sweet thanks guy's, going to South Carolina tomorrow......will let you know what happens!


----------

